# Impossible connecter hotspot free avec macbookpro 2011



## mikalak (18 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, 
Voila, je vous expose mon problème :
je dispose de deux portables mac : un macbook blanc 2008 sous Léopard et un macbook pro 2011 13" (entrée de gamme) sous lion.
Avec le premier, je peux me connecter sans problème au hot spot freewifi. EN revanche, c'est impossible avec le second mac (macbook pro) qui nettement plus récent. A chaque fois que je me connecte au hotspot, j'ai un message m'indiquant que le délai de connexion est dépassé.  Et lorsque j'y arrive la connexion est soit extrement lente (par rapport au macbook blanc) soit interrompue sans cesse. 
J'en conclue donc que ce probleme, ne provient pas du hotspot mais du protable. 
Pouvez vous m'aider, puisque le macbook blanc ne m'appartient pas ( celui de ma femme), en revanche le macbookpro 2011  m'appartient.
Le meilleur est il l'ennemi du bien?

merci à vous


----------



## pb88081 (19 Décembre 2011)

mikalak a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Voila, je vous expose mon problème :
> je dispose de deux portables mac : un macbook blanc 2008 sous Léopard et un macbook pro 2011 13" (entrée de gamme) sous lion.
> Avec le premier, je peux me connecter sans problème au hot spot freewifi. EN revanche, c'est impossible avec le second mac (macbook pro) qui nettement plus récent. A chaque fois que je me connecte au hotspot, j'ai un message m'indiquant que le délai de connexion est dépassé.  Et lorsque j'y arrive la connexion est soit extrement lente (par rapport au macbook blanc) soit interrompue sans cesse.
> ...



Bonsoir,
La solution sera certainement ici dans ce post :

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/lion-10-7-2-probleme-connexion-borne-wifi-880112.html

J'ai fait les deux manipulations ci-dessous et cela marche :
Pour Free, certains ont débloqué la situation avec ça (on en parle également de ce topic) :
Trousseau d'Accès => Préférences => Certificats => désactive OCSP et CRL. 
Redémarre le Mac

http://wifi.unice.fr/bug01.php


----------



## mikalak (21 Décembre 2011)

merci, je vais essayer je te tiens au courant.
mika

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h14 ----------

j'ai suivi toute la procédure, mais malheureusement ça ne fonctionne tjrs pas. Je n'arrive même pas à me conctacter à mon "propre " hotspot free. Cheat!
mika


----------



## pb88081 (22 Décembre 2011)

mikalak a dit:


> merci, je vais essayer je te tiens au courant.
> mika
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h14 ----------
> ...



Voici l'ordre dans lequel j'ai procédé :

1) J'avais aussi été dans le dossier Keychain et déplacé le fichier "login.keychain" sur le bureau puis redémarrer le Mac. Eteindre puis allumer. et non Redémarrer.

2) http://wifi.unice.fr/bug01.php

3) https://cri.u-paris10.fr/wifi-avec-mac-os-x-lion.html

4) Lorsque l'on ouvre Safari pour se connecter à un Hotspot il y a un cadenas photo jointe et cliquer dessus puis valider par Ok.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

